

Ask HN: React vs. Angular vs. Ember? - rukshn

React vs Angular vs Ember. What&#x27;s your choice?<p>What are the pros and cons of each framework that you have come across.
======
lsiunsuex
Agree with niix - Been working with AngularJS for the last 9 months and I like
it a lot - I like the "MVC" ish style; theres a ton of 3rd party directives,
samples, tutorials, etc...

I don't like that AngularJS 2 is almost a complete re-write - i think it's
going to severely fragment the community - it really should be called
something else (this is only from what I read about it - haven't tried it
myself)

In the last couple weeks I've been playing with React and I really don't care
for the whole html mixed into the js thing - looks sloppy (IMO).

Try them out, see what you like and go from there.

~~~
simantel
Is it Angular really any different with the way it includes logic in
templates? At least in React they're grouped together.

------
niix
I've found that React isn't comparable to larger frameworks like Angular and
Ember. While the latter two provide a sort of "batteries included" solution,
React is simply "just the ui".

There are many articles on the Internet debating the frameworks, so I don't
see any reason to go into much detail about that in particular. But what I
recommend is giving them all a try and finding what works best for you. After
all productivity and thereafter maintainability is really what is most
important when building a product.

------
collyw
I am a back end dev, who gets to dabble in JavaScript every so often, but
never enough to consider myself an expert in any way.

I have tried Angular and there are way to many concepts for the amount of time
I get to spend on it. React (after three days) is refreshingly simple. Well so
far.....

------
stuartleigh
React by itself isn't comparable to Angular or Ember, but combine it with a
flux implementation of your choosing and you have a pretty solid base for a
declarative style of application. I've been using it now for just over a year,
and it feels like I should have been building applications like this all
along.

~~~
lsiunsuex
I've been saying the same of PHP since I got into AngularJS - It can't do
everything and some backend processes are still required to run in a real
backend language, but man, the quality / utility / coolness you can produce
with the latest JS frameworks is awesome!

